# My orca's review + fotos



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

For almost a week now, i am a happy owner of a new orca...a bike that for me was love at first site once i saw it. I am also a big fan of the Basque culture so the color choice was unquestionably orange!

The set up of the bike is the following:
Frame: Οrbea orca 51
Groupset: Ultegra 12-27
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium SL
Stem: Zeus zarpa
Handlebar: Zeus zeta
Seat post: Zeus zaga
Tape: Fizik Gel
Saddle: Fizik Arione with titanium rails
Tyres: Continental Attack 700x22C front and Force 700x23C back
Pedals: Look keo carbon CrMo
Weight: 7,800*
*(On a house scale, including the pedals.....not precise measurment)

The first test was 90km with 1350ascending meters on a Greek island with a lot different qualities of tarmac and a lot of wind. After 90 km and 4 hours here is what i have to say about it:

I was impressed by the response of the bike and the way that transfers the power from the leg to the road. It gave me the feeling that there were nothing lost! That had the result of feeling my legs "stronger" as now, the same power was taking me further.
That, together with the 7.8 kilos results in the "lowering" of the gradient of the ascent!
The hills felt almost 1% less steep as with my previous bikes.
I was also impressed by the help of the bike in cornering and when standing up.
The best way to describe its behaviour is as it would have a "body computer" and would help the rider with the road and the different situations. Just like modern cars have all the electronic gadgets.....something like that.
It "tells" you to stand up and it helps you maintain your position. Cornering its just....precise! You turn by just looking at the exit of the corner.
It is a bit less comfortable than my previous bike (lobular 100 replica) but i guess you could not have all that stiffness and a 100% comfort to go with it, although it is not at all annoying.
The only negative things that i observed is that, the wheels with the flat spokes and the total weight (76 kg) of me with the bike, makes it a bit hard to handle the strong side winds.
Also, the mechanic that put it all together did not attached the cables properly and they touch the front of the frame and as a result they are very noisy on the bumps. (this i guess can be corrected by re positioning the cables...cut them shorter).

Pros:
Design
Finishing
Stiffness
"Helping" on Ascends
Corners with accuracy
If feels like it has "electronic gadgets" to help you ride it....just like modern cars

Cons:
Caution on strong side winds
the cables touch the frame and make funny noises (hopefully this can be corrected)


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

Man....She's a beauty.....


----------



## dperk789 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Nice!!*

Very nice ride. I love that orange paint. enjoy


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm using the Lizard skins carbon fiber patches to protect my Onix frame from the cable rub. They look great and will save your frame from rub through which I've seen on other frames. Heres a link if that helps.

http://lizardskins.com/products/vie...uct_id=19&name=Patch Kit&name2=&page_number=1

P.S. Great looking bike!!


----------



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you guys....
I think the problem with the cables is solved with a bit shortening. Today i went out for a ride and there were no more noises from them.

Ouestion: under the top tube its an allen screw. Does anyone know what its there for? Also there is another small hole in the BB area close to the one for the front derailler cable. Could it be that these two holes communicate for a reason?
I would appreciate an answer from somebody that knows


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

The screw under the top tube is for your number if you race. The hole in the bottom is a drain or vent to allow moisure to get out of the frame.


----------



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

Great! 
Thanks for the answer......


----------



## billym99 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where did you get the Arione with an orange stripe? That is a very sweet ride.


----------



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

billym99 said:


> Where did you get the Arione with an orange stripe? That is a very sweet ride.


I searched ebay but I could find all the other colors combinations except the one I wanted...so I had to order it directly from the Fizik site http://www.fizik.it . There you can get custom made saddles but you pay extra.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice bike, but i'm just as jealous of the scenery. my onix wants to join your orca in the greek isles....


----------



## takxu (Apr 18, 2006)

ampastoral said:


> very nice bike, but i'm just as jealous of the scenery. my onix wants to join your orca in the greek isles....


Here is one Onix that joined my orca in the Greek Isles.....but I guess this was not yours!
Next time you come, let me know!


----------



## Takxu_01 (May 29, 2008)

*Orca Evo*

Here is my new one!

Just put it together today...


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Takxu_01 said:


> Here is my new one!
> 
> Just put it together today...



Interestingly, your frame protector by the chainrings a) still has the protective blue plasitic covering on it and b) is on upside down compared with how they put it on last year.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Good to see this forum getting with it again! Someday we need to all meet up in Spain!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

takxu 1,

what tires are those you are using? how do you like them?

let me know.

BTW, that is one beautiful ride. my next frame i think.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

newridr said:


> Interestingly, your frame protector by the chainrings a) still has the protective blue plasitic covering on it and b) is on upside down compared with how they put it on last year.


Yes that is odd. Mine does not have the protector. now that I think about it I have not seen that on any of the 09's


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Your component group is unique too. I've only seen Bontrager parts on Treks and Lemonds.
I like the wheels.


----------



## Takxu_01 (May 29, 2008)

The protective plastic was not removed as it was photographed right out the tech center. I took it off afterwards though. 

The tires are the new Bontrager XXXlites 700X22. 210grams and a really neat design with the 1/3 of the tire white and the rest black.

One of the main reasons I use bontrager parts its because we are the distributors of both Orbea and Trek in Greece and i wanted to make a bike that could "marry" the two brands together both aesthetically and functionally.
I hope you like the result.

The final weight is 6900gr.

This baby rides like no other orca i had before, both the 2003 and the 2007 ones.


----------

